# Big Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Happy to announce that this winter will have a new spin on things. I'll be teaming up with one of Galveston's finest here in Matagorda. Capt Caleb Harp and Myself are looking forward to the upcoming Trophy Trout season this winter and spring. Capt Harp is a fantastic teacher and great guide when it comes to pursuing big fish. His passion for the sport and the future of our resources will make him a great addition to our big trout fishery here in Matagorda Bay this winter. 
It's never to early to get on the books! 
Feel free to give us a call.

Capt Trey Prye
(281) 702-0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

